# Guitar man



## photo gal (Aug 3, 2005)

snappy shot









I admit he is a bit "green"


----------



## Chase (Aug 3, 2005)

But...he rocks!  hehe


----------



## photo gal (Aug 3, 2005)

hee hee he does indeed!  Good one Chase!  : )


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

Elvis lives!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

hehe, that's hillarious... I wonder who made that.


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

He could use a hair cut.....


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

i've heard about being green around the gills...oh, and look..he has a green thumb!!

i guess he is not playing the blues..'eh???

oh, i know who he is...its not elvis....its "Ivy-is...."  dude does rock...and roll.
cool photo gal.. i love this!!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 3, 2005)

NIce one.  When did you pass through my back yard.?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> NIce one.  When did you pass through my back yard.?


Stop it chiller... you know that isn't in your back yard...
This is...










:meh:


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

And my mom thought I had high heals.....


----------



## snownow (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, love the new threads..... the heals i'll have to pass on. Photo Gal, love the hair on that one


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

hey little man, i wondered where i left my red stilletto's.....musta been at your place, 'eh neighbor??

where the heck did ya find that?? i would say, only in texas, but arkansas has a bunch weird things too... i know an old lady looking to live there....but she may have too many kids......


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2005)

:greenpbl: 









Thanks for all your comments guys and gals! :hugs:


----------

